# πραιρίες



## Earion (May 2, 2014)

*Στροφές Στροφάλων*

Ω υπερωκεάνειον, τραγουδάς και πλέχεις
Άσπρο στο σώμα σου και κίτρινο στις τσιμινιέρες
Διότι βαρέθηκες τα βρωμερά νερά των αγκυροβολίων
Εσύ που αγάπησες τις μακρινές σποράδες
Εσύ που σήκωσες τα πιο ψηλά μπαϊράκια
Εσύ που πλέχεις ξέθαρρα στις πιο επικίνδυνες σπηλιάδες
Χαίρε που αφέθηκες να γοητευθείς απ’ τις σειρήνες
Χαίρε που δεν φοβήθηκες ποτέ τις συμπληγάδες.

...

Ω υπερωκεάνειον, τραγουδάς και πλέχεις
Φυγομαχούν όσοι κρυφά σε μυκτηρίζουν
Όσοι πουλούν τα δίχτυα σου και τρώνε λίπος
Ενώ διασχίζεις τις θαλάσσιες *πραιρίες*
Και φθάνεις στα λιμάνια με τα πούπουλα
Και τα κοσμήματα της όμορφης γοργόνας
Που ’χει στο στήθος της ακόμη τα φιλιά σου.

...

Ω υπερωκεάνειον, τραγουδάς και πλέχεις
Στις τροχιές των βαθυπτύχων οργωμάτων
Που λάμπουν στο κατόπι σου σαν τροχιές θριάμβου
Αύλακες διακορεύσεως, χνάρια ηδονής που ασπαίρουν
Μες στο λιοπύρι και στο φως ή κάτω από τ’ αστέρια
Όταν οι στρόφαλοι γυρνούν πιο γρήγορα και σπέρνεις
Αφρό δεξιά κι αφρό ζερβά στο ρίγος των υδάτων.

...

Ω υπερωκεάνειον, τραγουδάς και πλέχεις
Θαρρώ πως τα ταξίδια μας συμπίπτουν
Νομίζω πως σου μοιάζω και μου μοιάζεις
Οι κύκλοι μας ανήκουνε στην οικουμένη
Πρόγονοι εμείς των γενεών που εκκολάπτονται ακόμη
Πλέχουμε, προχωρούμε δίχως τύψεις
Κλωστήρια κι εργοστάσια εμείς
Πεδιάδες και πελάγη κι εντευκτήρια
Όπου συνέρχονται με τις νεάνιδες τα παλικάρια
Κι έπειτα γράφουνε στον ουρανό τις λέξεις
Άρμαλα, Πόρανα και Βέλμα.​ 
Γόνος οικογένειας εφοπλιστών και περήφανος Ανδριώτης ο Ανδρέας Εμπειρίκος, κι έχοντας στο ταμείο της ψυχής του τις εικόνες των καραβιών από την παιδική του ηλικία, φυσικό ήταν να μαγεύεται από το μέγεθος και τη δύναμή τους, και αναμενόμενο να ξεχωρίσει ανάμεσα σ’ όλα τ’ άλλα το υπερωκεάνιο, το πιο μοντέρνο υπερμηχάνημα της εποχής του, και να το ανυψώσει σε σύμβολο της προσωπικής του ποιητικής μυθολογίας. Το κάνει σε τούτο εδώ το ποίημα, το έχει κάνει και στον πασίγνωστο πλέον _Μεγάλο Ανατολικό_.

Αν θέλετε να το απολαύσετε, εκτός απ’ τη μαγεία των λέξεων που τυλίγει την ανάγνωση, μπορείτε να το δεχτείτε και με μιαν άλλη αίσθηση: υπάρχει ηχογράφηση στην οποία ο ίδιος ο ποιητής διαβάζει το ποίημα, και η φωνή του —πολλοί το παραδέχονται— έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.





 
Εντύπωση μου έκαναν οι θαλάσσιες *πραιρίες*. Όπου πραιρία, βέβαια, ο εξελληνισμός του prairie, λέξη κυρίως συνδεδεμένη με τον πολιτισμό των λευκών της Βόρειας Αμερικής με αρκετό νοηματικό φορτίο, γιατί φέρνει στο νου τις αχανείς εκτάσεις του κεντρικού τμήματος των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών ανάμεσα (και μακριά από) τις δυο ακτές, που κουβαλούν τη δική τους μυθολογία του ανοιχτού ορίζοντα, της περιπλάνησης, της κατάκτησης από τον Δυτικό άνθρωπο, που χρειάστηκε να καταβάλει μόχθο για να υποτάξει τη φύση και τόλμη για να αντιμετωπίσει τους προηγούμενους κατοίκους, και τα λοιπά.

Η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά, ανακαλύπτω όμως ένα λήμμα στη Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια που ταιριάζει με το ύφος του Εμπειρίκου.

*πραίρι* (prairie = λειμών). Το όνομα τούτο έδωκαν οι Γάλλοι εξερευνηταί εις τας απεράντους και αδένδρους εκτάσεις των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών της Αμερικής και του Καναδά, ιδία από του Μισσισσιπή μέχρι των Βραχωδών Ορέων και εκ του κόλπου του Μεξικού μέχρι του Σασκατσεβάν, ολικού εμβαδού 4 εκατομμυρίων τ. χλμ. περίπου. Το έδαφος είναι κυματώδες, ανέρχεται δε εις ύψος 1.000 έως 1.500 μ. μέχρι των Βραχωδών Ορέων. Το κλίμα είναι θερμότατον κατά το θέρος (44° Κ) και ψυχρότατον κατά τον χειμώνα (53° υπό το μηδέν). Αι εκτάσεις αύται κατείχοντο αρχικώς υπό των Ινδών, οι οποίοι τας εχρησιμοποίουν διά την κτηνοτροφίαν των και την καλλιέργειαν κριθής. Οι Αμερικανοί, εκδιώξαντες τους Ινδούς, τους μετέβαλον εις τεραστίους σιτοβολώνας του κόσμου.

Τη λέξη τη χρησιμοποίησε ο ποιητής και σε πεζό, στην _Αργώ_:

Ο Ντον Πέντρο Ραμίρεθ έβλεπε τώρα να κυλά μπροστά του ένας τεράστιος ποταμός, ένας ποταμός εδώ μεν απρόσιτος εις την ναυσιπλοΐαν από την κοχλάζουσαν ορμή των νερών, ή από την ύπαρξιν μεγάλων υδατοπτώσεων, αλλού δε γαλήνιος και προσιτός, ένας ποταμός που σε άλλα σημεία ειλίσσετο κατά τρόπον πασιφανώς ηδυπαθή και νωχελή, σε κοίτην βαθειά, διασχίζουσα ατέρμονες πεδιάδες και *πραιρίες*, ενώ σε άλλα σημεία ωρμούσε μεταξύ απορρώγων και κατακορύφων βράχων, ή δασωδών ορέων, ενίοτε κορυφουμένων εις αλληλουχίας πανύψηλων ηφαιστείων, εν μέσω βλαστήσεως τροπικής εκ πλατύφυλλων ή κωνοφόρων δένδρων παμμεγίστων, κάτω από τα οποία τυλίσσονται και εκτυλίσσονται κόβραι και πύθωνες και βόαι και περπατούν βελούδινα, ή στέκονται ν’ αφουγκρασθούν, μέλαιναι πούμαι, ή γοργόσκιρτοι ιαγουάροι, ενώ υπεράνω πετούν και διασχίζουν τον αέρα μυριόχρωμα βεγγαλικά πουλιών του παραδείσου. Και ενώ εις άλλα μεν σημεία του τεραστίου αυτού Αμαζονίου, ή Μανταλένα, ή Ζαμβέζη, τα νερά κυλούν σε ευδαίμονα και αδιατάρακτον αλληλεγγύην με όλα τα στοιχεία. κυματίζοντα ελαφρά, ως πέπλος νεαράς ταξειδιωτίσσης νεονύμφου επί γεφύρας γαμηλίου ατμοπλοίου ..._
Αργώ, ή πλους αεροστάτου_ (το απόσπασμα το βρήκα εδώ).​ 
και επιπλέον σε μια διάλεξη που έδωσε στο Κολλέγιο Αθηνών, προσκαλεσμένος από τους μαθητές (26 Ιανουαρίου 1971):

... και ο γιγαντιαίος πιονέρος του Νέου Κόσμου Walt Whitman, που στις απέραντες παρθένες *πραιρίες *των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, στις οποίες τότε κατοικούσαν περισσότεροι βίσωνες παρά άνθρωποι, σπέρνοντας με την ποίησί του και τις ζεστές δημιουργίες του τον καλό σπόρο, που ήδη έδωσε, και ασφαλώς θα δώση εις το μέλλον, ακόμη περισ­σοτέρους και πλουσιοτάτους εις χυμούς καρπούς.«Διάλεξη στο Κολλέγιο Αθηνών για την μοντέρνα ποίηση», _Νέα Εστία_ τόμ. 151, τεύχ. 1744 (Απρίλιος 2002, «Αφιέρωμα στον Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκο»), σ. 565. ​ 

Στο Merriam Webster, δίπλα στον ορισμό, βρίσκω και την καταγωγή της λέξης: 
 French, from Old French _praierie,_ from Vulgar Latin _*prataria,_ from Latin _pratum_ meadow. First known use: circa 1682.


Η Βικιπαίδεια παραθέτει τον Θεόδωρο Ρούσβελτ, βαθύ γνώστη της άγριας φύσης: 
 According to Theodore Roosevelt: “We have taken into our language the word prairie, because when our backwoodsmen first reached the land [in the Midwest] and saw the great natural meadows of long grass—sights unknown to the gloomy forests wherein they had always dwelt—they knew not what to call them, and borrowed the term already in use among the French inhabitants.”

και εξηγεί σε υποσημείωση:
_Prairie_ is the French word for _meadow_, but the ultimate root is the Latin _pratum_ (same meaning). 

Το λατινικό pratum έχει δώσει και τοπωνύμια:

_pratum_ “meadow”, plur. _prata_, toponyms _Prada_/_Prade_ (1328), και ειδικότερα η δοτική _Prais_ (= in pratis) > _Brazt _(τοποθεσία στο Τιρόλο) (από εδώ). Ώστε αν δεν ξέρατε τι σημαίνει Prada, τώρα το μάθατε.

Νά κι ένα σύντομο σημείωμα για το οικοσύστημα των πραιριών.

​Για τη χρήση της λέξης, βλέπω ότι ο Εμπειρίκος δεν έμεινε μόνος. Στο Διαδίκτυο βρήκα (και παρουσιάζω κατ’ αντίστροφη σειρά σπουδαιότητας):

Με τις χορδές του λαγούτου του αποχαιρετά τις θαλάσσιες πραιρίες
Κώστας Τραχανάς, παρουσίαση της ποιητικής συλλογής του Δημήτρη Νανούρη _Στου πουθενά τη μέθη_ (από εδώ).

σε απέραντες αμμουδιές, σε ολόισιες πραιρίες
Χάρης Μεγαλυνός, «Ένα τύμπανο μέσα στο άλλο», _Το μήλον της έριδος_, 1983 (από εδώ).

και κάποιος που γράφει με οίστρο ποιητικό κάνοντας παραπομπή στον Εμπειρίκο, αν κρίνουμε τουλάχιστον από τον τίτλο του σημειώματός του: «Οι αίγαγροι του Ποσειδώνα». 

στις αχανείς πραιρίες της ποίησης
Έκτωρ Κακναβάτος, «Σε αποχρώσεις ζαφοράς», παρουσίαση της ποιητικής συλλογής του Γιώργου Βέλτσου _Σκιά_, Το Βήμα (1 Ιουνίου 2003).


----------



## dominotheory (May 2, 2014)

Σχετικά με τις λατινικές ρίζες της λέξης, υπάρχει κάτι ακόμη, πολύ ενδιαφέρον, που ο ποιητής ίσως το είχε υπόψη του:

prairie (n.)
tract of level or undulating grassland in North America, by 1773, from French prairie "meadow, grassland," from Old French praerie "meadow, pastureland" (12c.), from Vulgar Latin *prataria, from Latin pratum "meadow," originally "a hollow." The word existed in Middle English as prayere, but was lost and reborrowed to describe the American plains. Prairie dog is attested from 1774; prairie schooner "immigrant's wagon" is from 1841. Illinois has been the Prairie State since at least 1861. *In Latin, Neptunia prata was poetic for "the sea."*
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=prairie&searchmode=none


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ... *In Latin, Neptunia prata was poetic for "the sea."*
> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=prairie&searchmode=none


Κι αυτό με τη σειρά του μου θυμίζει τους λειμώνες ποσειδωνίας (_praderas_ de Posidonia). :)

Τα λιβάδια του Ποσειδώνα, με τα προβατάκια και τις αίγες του.

Με την ευκαιρία, τα λιβάδια ποσειδωνίας στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, φίλοι μου, dominotheory και Daeman.


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2014)

Τι ωραίο άρθρο -και τα σχόλια!


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

Μεγάλη έκπληξη ο εξελληνισμός της λέξης. Γιατί όμως περιοριστήκατε στον πληθυντικό, που καταντά να μοιάζει με περίεργο μεταγραμματισμό; 

Σε βιβλία βρήκα και γενικές του ενικού:

Έτσι εδιάβαινε ο Buffalo Bill μια νύχτα του Ιούλη - ο Buffalo Bill o μέγας ποιητής του Νέου Κόσμου, ο αετός του Κολοράντο, Δάντης μαζί και ανιχνευτής με την εξαίσια Βεατρίκη, το πιο απαλό, το πιο εύοσμον και το πιο ωραίον άνθος της πραιρίας.
(Πάλι Εμπειρίκος)
http://www.public.gr/product/books/...alia-toy-erota-kai-ton-armaton/prod3760058pp/

...διάβαινε ένας συρμός, ελισσόμενος στην άπλα της πλατιάς πραιρίας...
http://books.google.gr/books?id=ihz...hl=en&sa=X&ei=l3BjU8VrhpA497CBsAo&redir_esc=y

Το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν τόσο η ανοιχτή, αχανής έκταση της πραιρίας που είχε μόνο μερικούς πρωτόγονους -κυνηγούς και συλλέκτες και άγρια ζώα- 
Νάνος Βαλαωρίτης


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2014)

Δεν θα το απλογράψουμε ως πρερία;


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

SBE said:


> Δεν θα το απλογράψουμε ως πρερία;



Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο επίκαιρο είναι το ερώτημα, διότι έχω ετοιμάσει ένα παρεμφερές κείμενο, το οποίο μάλιστα περιλαμβάνει και το ερώτημα _εγκρέτα_ ή _αιγκρέτα_;


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο επίκαιρο είναι το ερώτημα, διότι έχω ετοιμάσει ένα παρεμφερές κείμενο, το οποίο μάλιστα περιλαμβάνει και το ερώτημα _εγκρέτα_ ή _αιγκρέτα_;



Για τις σημειώσεις σου, το σχετικό νήμα: *egret* (ιδίως το ποστ όπου θίγεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα)*.* 
Κι αν έχεις όρεξη και σθένος να τσαλαβουτήξεις πιο βαθιά στις λάσπες, στο ίδιο νήμα απαντάται και ο κυκνίας > τσικνιάς. 

Όπως πραιρείστε προαιρείστε.


----------



## natandri (May 2, 2014)

Για να συνεχιστεί το γαϊτανάκι των παραλληλισμών, prairie schooners λέγονταν οι καλυμμένες με φουσκωτή τέντα άμαξες που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι άποικοι, μιας και sea of grass έλεγαν τις πραιρίες. Για περισσότερα, εδώ
http://wwx.inhs.illinois.edu/animals-plants/prairie/tallgrass/settlement/


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2014)

Earion said:


> ... According to Theodore Roosevelt: “We have taken into our language the word prairie, because when our backwoodsmen first reached the land [in the Midwest] and saw the great natural meadows of long grass—sights unknown to the gloomy forests wherein they had always dwelt—they knew not what to call them, and borrowed the term already in use among the French inhabitants.” ...


 Άλλο ένα βαγόνι στο τρένο: Lucky Luke S1E07. Des rails sur la prairie. 
The Iron Horse on the prairie, and the Iron Horse Prairie in Minnesota. :laugh:


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

...
From the mountains to the prairies 
in the seas all white with foam
Bless seafarers and their own


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2014)

...
Prairie Rose - Roxy Music


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, μια λέξη που είχε στα αγγλικά παρόμοια πορεία με την πραιρία, σε μια κλασική ποιητική φράση:

*Bounding main*

*Q *_From Kathleen Watness_: In the phrase *over the bounding main*, what is a _main_ and where does it come from? And why _bounding_? I came across an exchange about a song lyric and what the words actually meant. It got to be a heated discussion.

*A* The song that was being discussed was presumably this, a children’s song written under a pseudonym by the British organist and composer James Frederick Swift:Sailing, sailing over the bounding main
Where many a stormy wind shall blow
’Ere Jack comes home again.
_Sailing, Sailing_, by Godfrey Marks, 1880.​
It’s clear enough from this and other examples that it means the open ocean. But as you say, it’s odd: why should _main_ be the sea and why should it bound? That’s enough to arouse disputation, though it might not be worth fisticuffs. The puzzle isn’t easy to resolve because no reference book that I have consulted explains it. Perhaps their editors think it’s self-evident?

_Main_ first. One sense, known from the 1550s, was of “mainland”, as in a famous passage by John Donne:No man is an island entire of itself; every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main; if a clod be washed away by the sea, Europe is the less.
_Devotions Upon Emergent Occasions_, 1624.​
From about the same time people were also using _main_ as a short form of _main sea_, the open sea, the part outside territorial waters.They dare not venture into the main, but hovering by the shore, timorously sail from one place to another.
_Travellers Breviat_, by Giovanni Botero, translated by Richard Johnson, 1603. I’ve slightly modernised the spelling.​
Both these senses are obsolete but most of us lighted upon _main_ in childhood when reading about pirates, perhaps in sentences like this one:His stories were what frightened people worst of all. Dreadful stories they were; about hanging, and walking the plank, and storms at sea, and the Dry Tortugas, and wild deeds and places on the Spanish Main.
_Treasure Island_, by Robert Louis Stevenson, 1883.​
By “places”, we can tell Stevenson is using _Spanish Main_ for land. That was its first meaning, from the early 1700s, using _main_ for “mainland”. The Spanish Main was the part of the coast of America nominally under Spanish control that stretched roughly from the isthmus of Panama to the mouth of the Orinoco.

However, some writers have meant by it a broad area that includes the mainland, the adjacent Caribbean islands and the waters around them. And confusion between the two senses of _main_ has led to a belief that the Spanish Main is a seascape, part of the Caribbean Sea.“Where did you break your Queen’s peace?”
“On the sea called the Spanish Main, though ’tis no more Spanish than my doublet,” says the elder.
_Rewards and Fairies_, by Rudyard Kipling, 1910.​
The idea is supported by all those parts of ships so fondly described in seafaring fiction: main-mast and main-course, main-brace and main-deck. Surely _main_ must be nautical?

We now only encounter the nautical sense of _main_ in set expressions, of which another is *rolling main*. This is a little older than _bounding main_, turning up first in the early eighteenth century in translations of classical Roman authors such as Horace and Virgil and in Pope’s translation of Homer’s _Iliad_. It was more common than _bounding main_ until about the middle of the nineteenth century.

_Bounding _might mean the marking of a boundary, or somebody leaping forward in great strides. It’s a poetic image and so may be allowed some looseness in interpretation. But the earliest case of _bounding main_ I’ve so far uncovered suggests movement:Fam’d Albion’s Sons, whose Rock encircling Coast,
Emblem of Virtues in your noble Race,
Repels each boisterous Billow of the Deep,
And stands triumphant o’er the bounding Main.
_The Sentiments of Truth, by Mr P———y_, reproduced in Volume 9 (September) of _The Poetical Calendar_, by Francis Fawkes and William Woty, 1763.​
So the bounding main is the open ocean with its waves that surge, billow and break. A later poem makes the image still clearer:
Toss’d at the mercy of the bounding main, 
Now mounting high upon the billowy steep,
Now plung’d in an unfathomable deep.
_The History of the Incas Continued_, by John Stagg, 1805.​
The phrase is evocative and was borrowed by other poets, including Byron and Tennyson. Long ago it became a cliché to be mocked:Add to this delay the deplorable fact that the bounding main bounded that night with more than its accustomed freedom and buoyancy, and I think I may leave the fertile imagination of the candid reader himself to suggest unaided the correct conclusion that we all enjoyed thirty-six hours of almost speechless misery on the heaving bosom of the blue Mediterranean.
_Eclectic Magazine_, July 1888.

​OED: 

*main ... *II. Senses arising from absol. uses of _main _(_a._)

4. a. _ellipt_. for _main land, mainland._ _arch._


Spoiler



1555 Eden _Decades_ 351 At three leaques off the mayne, there is xv. fadome. 1577–87 Holinshed _Chron._ I. 43/2 This Iland, which for the quantitie thereof maie well be called a maine, although it be inuironed about with the Ocean sea. 1600 J. Pory tr. _Leo's Africa_ 50 Not far from the main are certaine dry and rockie isles. 1698 Fryer _Acc. E. India & P._ 14 The most traded Empories here, are St. Augustine on the Island [Madagascar], and Mosambique on the Main. 1711 Steele _Spect._ No. 11 ⁋5 The Achilles, in some distress, put into a Creek on the Main of America. 1823 Byron _Juan_ vii. xxxi, Their Delhis mann'd some boats and‥tried to make a landing on the main. 1839 Thirlwall _Greece_ VI. l. 196 The island‥was separated from the main by a channel half a mile broad. 1891 J. Winsor _Columbus_ xiii. 290 He was anxious to make a thorough examination of Cuba, which was a part of the neighboring main of Cathay, as he was ready to suppose.


b. Short for _Spanish Main_, q.v. 


Spoiler



 1890 Corbett _Sir F. Drake_ iii. 33 Drake‥sailed once more for the Main. 1897 Henley _Hawthorn & Lavender_, etc. (1901) 95 The trim Slaver‥Held‥Her musky course from Benin to the Main, And back again for niggers.


5. a _ellipt._ for _main sea_: The high sea, the open ocean. Now poet. 


Spoiler



1579–80 North _Plutarch, C. Marius_ (1595) 468 The winde stoode full against them comming from the maine [F._ le uent se tourna du costé de la pleine mer_]. 1601 R. Johnson _Kingd. & Commw._ (1603) 211 They dare not venter into the maine, but houering by the shore, timerously saile from one place to another. 1695 Woodward _Hist. Earth_ i. 27 The Tides and Storms‥affect only the superficial parts of the Ocean,‥but never reach the greater Depths, or disturb the bottom of the Main. 1698 Froger _Voy._ 65 A gentle Breeze came off from the Main [F. du large]. 1731 Pope _Ep. Burlington_ 198 Bid the broad Arch the dang'rous Flood contain, The Mole projected break the roaring Main. 1764 Goldsm. _Trav. _410 To traverse climes beyond the western main. 1847 Tennyson _Princess_ vii. 21 As one that climbs a peak to gaze O'er land and main.

_fig. _ 1597 R. Johnson _Champions_ (1608) ii. Addr., But having better hope I boldly leade thee to this mayne from this doubtfull floude where I rest. 1602 Marston _Ant. & Mel._ iv. Wks. 1856 I. 46 Launched out Into the surgy maine of government. 1839 Longfellow _Ps. of Life_ viii, Sailing o'er life's solemn main.


†b. _transf_. A broad expanse. _poet. Obs. 
_


Spoiler



 c 1600 Shakes. _Sonn_. lx. 5 Natiuity once in the maine of light, Crawles to maturity. 1667 Milton _P.L._ x. 257 Adventrous work,‥to found a path Over this Maine from Hell to that new World Where Satan now prevailes.


A Sailor's Life - Fairport Convention


----------



## pidyo (Jul 20, 2014)

Μα καλά, είναι δυνατόν να λείπει το Little House on the Prairie;


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 20, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Μα καλά, είναι δυνατόν να λείπει το Little House on the Prairie;



So sad, gives me the blues...






Chris Duarte - Sun Prairie Blues


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 28, 2014)

Prairie Wind - Neil Young







Trying to remember what my daddy said
Before too much time took away his head
He said we're going back and I'll show you what I'm talking about
Going back to Cypress River, back to the old farmhouse

(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Trying to remember what Daddy said)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)

I tried to tell the people but they never heard a word I say
They say there's nothing out there but wheat fields anyway
Just a farmer's wife hanging laundry in her back yard
Out on the prairie where the winds blow long and hard

(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Trying to remember what Daddy said)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)

Late at night, lights dancing in the northern sky
Like the Indian spirits trying to show me how to fly
You can see into the future but it may be a mirage
Like a new car sitting there in your old garage

(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Trying to remember what Daddy said)

There's a place on the prairie where evil and goodness play
Daddy told me all about it but I don't remember what he said
It might be afternoon and it might be the dead of night
But you'll know when you see it 'cause it sure is a hell of a sight

(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)

(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)

Prairie wind blowing through my head
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
Trying to remember what Daddy said
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
Before too much time took away his head
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
He said we're going back and I'll show you what I'm talking about
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)

(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
Going back to Cypress River, back to the old farmhouse
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)

(Prairie wind blowing through my head)
(Trying to remember what Daddy said)
(Prairie wind blowing through my head)...


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2016)

...
«O καιρός ήταν θαυμάσιος. H θάλασσα είχε ελαφρό κυματισμό. Kαι είχε δίκιο ο ποιητής. H έκτασις του γαλανού Aιγαίου εκυμάτο. Kαι εκυμάτο απαλά. Oύτε απότομα σκαμπανεβάσματα, ούτε επικίνδυνες κλίσεις.»

Από το κείμενο «Αιγαίον: αφτό το άγνοστον» του Μποστ.


Εις της θαλάσσης τον αφρόν η αγάπη μου εκοιμάτο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2016)

Αποκλείεται άραγε ο Εμπειρίκος να είχε στο μυαλό του απλώς τα λιβάδια, απευθείας από τα γαλλικά, χωρίς να περνά από τα αμερικανικά prairies;

Στην απαγγελία του στο γιουτούμπι, αντί για "κλωστήρια κι εργοστάσια" λέει "κλωστήρια κι εργαστήρια". Να δείχνει αυτό δεύτερες σκέψεις, την εποχή της απαγγελίας, ως προς την ποιητική μνημείωση της μεγάλης βιομηχανίας;

Εντελώς ξεπερασμένη η μυθοποίηση της κατάκτησης των Αμερικανικών Λειμώνων, όταν μετά την ταινία Χορεύοντας με τους Λύκους ακόμα και το μεγάλο κοινό γνωρίζει ότι επρόκειτο για μια ζωική γενοκτονία που οδήγησε στο άδειασμά τους από τους βίσωνες και στην αντικατάστασή τους από τα γελάδια με τους καουμπόηδες. Επίσης, δεν θα έπρεπε να περιμένει (ματαίως, αφού πέθανε το 1975) την ταινία του Όλτμαν για τον Buffalo Bill, του 1976, για να αποκαθηλώσει τον "μέγα ποιητή του Νέου Κόσμου και αετό του Κολοράντο", τον παρασημοφορημένο από τον αμερικανικό στρατό ανιχνευτή των Ινδιανικών Πολέμων, αυτός, ένας διανοούμενος. Wikipedia:

"Buffalo Bill" got his nickname after the American Civil War, when he had a contract to supply Kansas Pacific Railroad workers with buffalo meat. Cody is purported to have killed 4,282 American bison (commonly known as buffalo) in eighteen months, (1867–1868). Cody and hunter William Comstock competed in an eight-hour buffalo-shooting match over the exclusive right to use the name, in which Cody won by killing 68 bison to Comstock's 48. Comstock, part Cheyenne and a noted hunter, scout, and interpreter, used a fast-shooting Henry repeating rifle, while Cody competed with a larger-caliber Springfield Model 1863, which he called Lucretia Borgia after legendary beautiful, ruthless Italian noblewoman, the subject of a popular contemporary Victor Hugo play of the same name. Cody explained that while his formidable opponent, Comstock, chased after his buffalo, engaging from the rear of the herd and leaving a trail of killed buffalo "scattered over a distance of three miles", Cody - likening his strategy to a billiards player "nursing" his billiard balls during "a big run" - first rode his horse to the front of the herd to target the leaders, forcing the followers to one side, eventually causing them to circle and create an easy target, dropping them close together.

Επίσης, βοηθήστε με: πού το βρήκε ότι ο Walt Whitman ήταν "γιγαντιαίος πιονέρος του Νέου Κόσμου, που στις απέραντες παρθένες πραιρίες των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, στις οποίες τότε κατοικούσαν περισσότεροι βίσωνες παρά άνθρωποι, σπέρνοντας με την ποίησί του και τις ζεστές δημιουργίες του τον καλό σπόρο, που ήδη έδωσε, και ασφαλώς θα δώση εις το μέλλον, ακόμη περισ­σοτέρους και πλουσιοτάτους εις χυμούς καρπούς." [πού είναι το ρήμα της κύριας πρότασης εδώ; βλέπω ένα ξεκρέμαστο "που".] Εγώ, και πάλι στη Wikipedia, δεν βλέπω ίχνος σχέσης του με τις "παρθένες" πραιρίες (παρθένες όσο παρθένα ήταν και η Παλαιστίνη όταν έφτασαν οι Εβραίοι άποικοι...)


----------

